# T-5



## Pete (Jan 19, 2019)

What's the general consensus on T-5 lighting? Basically, yes or no and why?
Thanks.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 19, 2019)

T5's work pretty well for clones and vegging plants. I have never flowered under them but some folks have. You can put them right on top of the plants and won't burn them. The don't have the depth of other lights so if you veg too long the bottom leaves will die but  you still have nice tops.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 20, 2019)

I still use T5s for cloning and veg.  I love that you can get them right down on top of the plants and not burn them.  Like Rosebud, I have never used them to flower, but feel they are great for the smaller plants.


----------



## Pete (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks.


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Jan 21, 2019)

I had a 4ft, 8-bulb, mixed spectrum T-5  fixture.  Used it for every stage of life.  I really liked it.  Here's a shot of a super lemon haze plant I grew under it from beginning to finish.  If I was to buy another I would get the ones with the skeletonized fixture for better air flow.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 22, 2019)

Yes for cloning and veg, no for flowering. Airy buds compared to other lighting,


----------



## Pete (Jan 28, 2019)

Very nice.


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Jan 28, 2019)

Ha hahah heh heh... a series of small fires.  lol


----------



## Pete (Jan 28, 2019)

Capt. Stabby said:


> Ha hahah heh heh... a series of small fires.  lol


I stole the quote from a meme.


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Jan 28, 2019)

It is a good one forsure


----------



## Pete (Jan 28, 2019)

pcduck said:


> Yes for cloning and veg, no for flowering. Airy buds compared to other lighting,


What is your method for flowering?


----------



## Capt. Stabby (Jan 29, 2019)

For me Pete, I gave away my T5 fixture like dumb dumb stupid head.  I now run HID 600w, 1000w, and 2 Amare 266 leds


----------



## Pete (Jan 29, 2019)

Capt. Stabby said:


> For me Pete, I gave away my T5 fixture like dumb dumb stupid head.  I now run HID 600w, 1000w, and 2 Amare 266 leds



I won't be growing more than a dozen at a time, probably actual numbers will be half that, so the T5 seems like a reasonable consideration. Do the HID lamps run your power up a lot?


----------



## thegloman (Jan 29, 2019)

Pete
Really, listen up.  If you are gonna grow, save yourself a lot of hassle and expense.
Purchase a decent LED light.
T5 is "ok" but that's all.
Take the advice of those before you. You want good buds without a lot of problems from heat? Go LED.
Go LED.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 29, 2019)

Pete-I’d recommend buying a middle of the road LED. I have a King LED that my plants love. Hamster Lewis recommended them and I think they are really worth the price. I have grown really nice smoke with T5’s from start to finish. Still, buy an LED.


----------



## Pete (Jan 29, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Pete
> Really, listen up.  If you are gonna grow, save yourself a lot of hassle and expense.
> Purchase a decent LED light.
> T5 is "ok" but that's all.
> ...





oldfogey8 said:


> Pete-I’d recommend buying a middle of the road LED. I have a King LED that my plants love. Hamster Lewis recommended them and I think they are really worth the price. I have grown really nice smoke with T5’s from start to finish. Still, buy an LED.



I actually am using an LED currently. I have two plants I began while waiting on some seeds and my wife to let me finally chop up that back closet and do something good with it for a change. I'm using a 600 watt LED I got thru some site for 55 bucks. It seems to do a nice job with the one but for all the talk about different light values for different stages, I'm really just curious about the T5 and how it might be useful or not. I am tossing out questions as fast as I think them up so that when it's all said and done, I'll have some method that works best. Like copying all your favorite guitar players to finally produce your own sound.  

This is what I got from my little LED... The big one is 8 weeks and still won't talk, and the little one is 6 weeks, started as a 10 year old seed, had root issues but it's launching now so if it doesn't turn gnarly and wonky on me, maybe I'll keep it for a pet.  Shouldn't be any wonder why I need that bigger room....


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 29, 2019)

The big one looks healthy. Using a T5 won’t inprove on that in my opinion. You will probably want more light to flower in though. To put it another way, I will buy another LED instead of another T5 next purchase.


----------



## Pete (Jan 29, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> The big one looks healthy. Using a T5 won’t inprove on that in my opinion. You will probably want more light to flower in though. To put it another way, I will buy another LED instead of another T5 next purchase.


Yeah, I think I'm about convinced. I appreciate the input, Ofo...


----------

